# Co-Authoring



## e.Blackstar (Mar 9, 2004)

I am currently co-authoring 5 stories with various friends at school. (Nothing serious, just for fun) What do you think of writing together? Like it? love it? Hate it?


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 10, 2004)

I think I'd hate it; I'm pretty possessive about my writing and my ideas, if I had to write something with another person my work would be 'compromised' and shared, which isn't something I like to do..  Well, it has to be unveiled at some point, but the process of it is mine, MINE I TELL YE!  

But it does rest heavily on the person I'd do it with, if they were open-minded and not over-ambitious it might work out. *shrug*


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 11, 2004)

How are you doing it?

My friend Ash and I worked out an outline together. I wrote it. She editted it/rewrote it, gave it back to me, I wrote and rewrote and changed, gave it back to her. . .

or you can each take a character or plot and write that part of the book and then edit them so they match.

or you can do it with one of you typing or jotting and the other talking. . .

or. . .how?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 13, 2004)

Well, one time I wrote from the POV of one character, and my friend wrote the villian.

Usually, though, we buy a notebook and write a few pages at a time. No limit really, but it has to be one page at least.


----------



## Halasían (May 10, 2004)

> What do you think of writing together? Like it? love it? Hate it?


 Well it depends I guess. I have come to not care so much for it over the years, though I had the pleasure of co-authoring some good stories wiith some good folk on the net over the years. This usually took the form of collaborative Role Play writing, and then we edit them into stories. There is one co-write here I tried to change the title on, but I guess that is outside the editing ability.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (May 10, 2004)

I have only tried some co-authoring once. I have to admit I hated it. It's very difficult to make my style fit with other people's. I like to own my characters and my stories fully. I like to be able to kill my villains or heroes as I please. And most of all, I like to be free to judge my work on my own. So the answer is a big I HATE IT!


----------

